# Palm Beach fishing and freediving Jan 15-16, 2011



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Got some video footage over the weekend of us spearfishing and fishing offshore. Ended up with some snappers, a kingfish and a sailfish. Got to swim with some sharks. Made a video of the action:

http://www.vimeo.com/18859110


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome!!! Great work and great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*EXCELLENT footage*

Just like WE WERE THERE!!!!!!


----------

